

Another day, another ginormous funding announcement from Andreessen Horowitz - kovar
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17785987?source=rss&nclick_check=1

======
kovar
'O'Farrell noted that some of the firm's portfolio companies have a voracious
appetite for capital in order to hire, make acquisitions and expand
internationally. Andreessen Horowitz believes the best way to meet those needs
-- and not have to share equity with other investors -- is "being able to
write a check for whatever amount is required."'

